# Interesting post from Tart-aria admin



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

I snagged this snippet from a post yesterday that Oleg from Tart-aria.info posted and wanted to share. I've google translated this to English, it actually reads better than most. Enjoy! I'll let Oleg explain what this all means (i had to read this 4 times and I'm still slightly unsure what to make of it)...

********************************

I wrote in the article Russia - the country of the facades (I hope you will find 2 minutes to look and see through the eyes) - wrote about how the traveler of the Marquis de Custine spoke about Nikolayev Russia. This is not a tabloid reading, this book is recognized, it was even banned in Russia for a long time. What interests us here first of all is that Kustin writes that in Russia there are no ancient buildings, everything is a remake. This is all connected with the "activities" of Tsar Nicholas, according to the decrees of which not only new cities were built but old temples were also altered. Next, do not find, friend, for flooding - I'll give you a few quotes

"Having entered the city cathedral this morning, I was thrilled by its apparent dilapidation, I thought that as soon as the Minin's tomb was here, it means that this building has been inviolate for more than two hundred years, and from such certainty I found it even more magnificent.

The governor led me to the tomb of the hero, his grave is indistinguishable from the tombs of the ancient rulers of Nizhny Novgorod, and Emperor Nicholas came to visit her and, in his patriotism, ventured down to the dungeon where the body rests.

"" Here is one of the most beautiful and remarkable temples in what I saw in your country, "I said to the governor,
" I built it, "answered Mr. Buturlin
," what do you mean, you probably restored it? "
- No, the old temple is completely dilapidated; the sovereign thought it best not to repair it, but to rebuild it entirely; even less than two years ago he stood fifty steps further and stepped out of a number of other buildings, so he ruined our Kremlin's plan.
"What about Minin's bones, his remains?" I cried.
"They were dug along with the remains of the great princes who were buried before; now they are all in the new tomb - that's under this stone.

It would be impossible for me to answer the governor of Nizhny Novgorod without turning over all the concepts in the head of a man so earnestly devoted to duty; silently I followed him to watch a small obelisk in the square and the huge fortress walls of this Kremlin.

Now you know how to understand here respect for the ashes of the dead, the veneration of monuments and the worship of fine arts! Moreover, the emperor, knowing that the old man deserved reverence, wished the church-new building to be honored on the same level as before; how did he do it? declared her ancient, and she became like that; so the power takes on the role of the deity here. The new temple Minin in Nizhny is old, and if you doubt the truth of this, then you are just a rebel. "

And here's another
"Unfortunately, now in the Kremlin a new palace is being erected for the comfort of the emperor, did it occur to anyone that this wicked innovation will spoil the incomparable shape of the ancient sacred fortress?" I do not dispute that the present dwelling of the sovereign is pathetic, but in order to rectify the situation , the builders are destroying the national shrine: this is unacceptable.In the place of the emperor, I would prefer to raise the new palace to the clouds, if only not to remove a single stone from the ancient Kremlin walls.

In St. Petersburg, the emperor told me, when it came to these works, that he wanted to make Moscow even more beautiful: a dubious intention, I thought, as if he wanted to embellish history. Of course, the ancient fortress is built against the rules of art, but in it - the expression of the morals, acts and thoughts of the people and era, forever gone into the past and therefore sacred. On all these monuments lies the imprint of strength, which is more powerful than man - the forces of time. However, in Russia, nothing is possible for the government. The Emperor, no doubt, having read regret and reproach on my face, hastened to retire, assuring me before leaving that his new palace would be more spacious and more comfortable than before. In a country like this, such a reason seems quite respectful.

Meanwhile, while preparing the court for a more convenient home, the builders have already surrounded the fence with a small church of the Savior on Bohr. This sanctuary, as far as I know, is the oldest in the Kremlin and in all of Moscow, soon, to the great chagrin of all those who love ancient buildings and picturesque views, will disappear behind white smooth walls.

More than anything, I hate the ridiculous trembling with which this desecration of the sacred object is accomplished: the fact that the ancient monument is not razed to the ground but is buried alive in the palace fence serves as an object of genuine pride. Here is how the official cult of the past is reconciled here, with a passion for comfort, recently borrowed from the British. Such actions are worthy of Peter the Great. Is it not enough that this sovereign left the old capital for a new one founded by him? Now his heirs are destroying this ancient capital, seeing in this the best way to embellish it. "

That I wanted to say all this: During the reign of Nicholas, as well as, I'm sure, before him - he did not particularly cared for in Russia about the preservation of the old-fashioned antiquities. If any desire was - so "let the dust in your eyes" do everything "on the rich" in the European way. Here, too, buildings and temples were rebuilt and destroyed, ridiculous columns were shattered. At the time of Pevl, Masonic symbols were added, etc., etc.
So, ordinary Russian stupidity and sloppiness is the reason for what you are showing. It's enough. No conspiracies are needed.
The royal decree came out - consider the new temple as ancient - and try to disobey. The Tsar is the governor of God on earth, the master of the Russian land. As he said so it is. And the truth - and this is the truth, since all power is from God. Who will devise another?
So, my friend, Ponty, once again show off and show off. The desire to make a fashionable, do not seem like a black sheep, but is Russia and power now different?

Please, if you find that there is a grain of truth in my words, mention our community of authors tart-aria.info in their videos. If there are questions - write in a personal, happy to discuss everything with you.

Sincerely, Sil2

************************************





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-07 16:43:23Reaction Score: 0


A very interesting set of excerpts. For me to form an opinion, I will need to read the actual book though. I’m teally interested if the book contains any description of the construction process. Unsubstantiated statements of various people saying that they built things are just that. If there was some massive construction happening, it had to find some reflection in that book.

So, will try to find a translated version.


----------

